# Becoming a doctor in Italy



## C.P. Jones

Hi,

I am looking for information on what is needed to become a physician in Italy. I will be completing residency in the US in Ophthalmology. I was born in Sicily, and came to the US when I was five, so I have dual-citizenship. I guess I know Italian at an Intermediate level, and am trying to re-learn and learn as much as possible. 

I know that as far as school's go, coming from a US school to Italy would be difficult BUT completing a US residency would be different since I would be surgically prepared once I am done, which is different from Italy.

I know moving would likely come with a salary cut...well, we'll see where US health reform ends up....that isn't too important if I am happier to live there overall...as long as I can pay off my loans 

That's basically all I know on the topic, so if anyone knows more, any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

C.P. Jones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for information on what is needed to become a physician in Italy. I will be completing residency in the US in Ophthalmology. I was born in Sicily, and came to the US when I was five, so I have dual-citizenship. I guess I know Italian at an Intermediate level, and am trying to re-learn and learn as much as possible.
> 
> I know that as far as school's go, coming from a US school to Italy would be difficult BUT completing a US residency would be different since I would be surgically prepared once I am done, which is different from Italy.
> 
> I know moving would likely come with a salary cut...well, we'll see where US health reform ends up....that isn't too important if I am happier to live there overall...as long as I can pay off my loans
> 
> That's basically all I know on the topic, so if anyone knows more, any help would be greatly appreciated!!


Not an expert by all means, but you will first have to get your US medical degree and qualification verified by a medical school in Italy, who decides if you need to complete extra courses, with tests/exams in Italian. You may also need to redo all or part of your residency in Italy. Plus state registration.
Just to warn you that there is a surplus of doctors in Italy (and indeed in many EU countries) and many move to other countries in search of jobs (I know of several German and French physicians and surgeons working in UK, having failed to find a post back home). Unlike you, they all have EU/EEA qualifications which are mutually recognised, and they all speak good English (a language course is offered where needed in UK).
If you contact your nearest Italian consulate, they will probably refer you to authorities in Italy that can give you further details.


----------



## Arturo.c

There was a time (around the 1970s-1980s) when young Americans of Italian origin who wanted to be doctors but couldn't afford to go to med school (or failed the pre-med exam) had a way around with the help of specialized agencies which, for a fee, helped them get an Italian passport, navigate through the process of enrolling in Italian universities with good Faculties of Medicine and Surgery (Roma, Firenze and Padova were the most sought after ones), which back then didn't involve any pre-selective exam and hefty tuition fees, and even arranged Italian evening classes focused on learning medical terms and definitions.

Quite a few thousand Italian-American doctors got their start in this way, until Grenada opened its own university and enrolling in Italian medical schools became costlier and harder.

Now you want to go the opposite way, and I wish you the best of luck. The first thing you will have to do is to get your medical degree and specialization diplomas translated into Italian and have them legalised at the nearest Italian Consulate (it's called "dichiarazione di valore", and makes them valid in Italy).

Then you should contact the "Ordine dei medici" of the Province where you want to settle (click here for a list of their addresses and e-mails) and get information on how to apply to become a member, because only members of the Provincial Guild of Doctors can practice medicine in that Province.

One last thing: in order to legally work as a physician in Italy you have to undergo a national exam (Esame di Stato per l'abilitazione alla professione di medico), which is held once or twice a year by the Ministry of Education, University and Scientific Research (check this website for informations and contacts).

If you're still undaunted by the task, get on it. Best wishes!!


----------

